# eyebrow hairs wont grow back! HELP!!!



## sugacole9 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi Ladies. Im sure you've seen this question asked before. I'm having problems with my eye brow hair not growing back in (between my eyes mostly) I actually let them grow in for once instead of plucking at them whenever a hair grew back, but some patches dont seem to want to grow in. 

I've heard to try Rogaine for Woman but im soo scared to do that. I tried Talika gel<~~not sure if thats how you spell it, and it honestly isnt doing much. I was wondering if there was any other way to get those patches to grow back in? 

Thanks!


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 23, 2007)

There is a product called Brow Boost that's suppose to be good but I've never tried it.  I posted a thread about it before asking if anyone knew anything about it but no one replied.  You can do a search for it if this link doesn't work. I also saw on the Oprah site that Anastasia also recommended castor oil. She also has a product for this. Hope some of this helps, let us know.

http://www.billiondollarbrows.com/index.php


----------



## jae2378 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi!

I have had the same problem but more throughout my entire brows
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I tried the Anastasia stuff but I am too impatient to know if it works or not.  I have to fill in my brows and that stuff took forever to dry, which made me say 'screw it' and try to really grow them out myself.  If you find something that works, let me know!!  Amazing that in this day and age we can tatoo makeup (yes brows too, but that is scary!) and get fake eyelashes, but no one has yet to help us out with the brows!!!

Good luck!!


----------



## sugacole9 (Oct 23, 2007)

yes, i also heard castor oil. at this point, im willing to do anythinggg because it looks horrible this way! im going to the store right now to get the castor oil and ill try that out. ill let you know if anything else comes up!


----------



## goink (Oct 23, 2007)

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...t=eyebrow+grow

the above thread covers the same topic

HTH!


----------



## sugacole9 (Oct 23, 2007)

_thank you! the thread really helped. im trying the castor oil right now! ill let you know how it works ..._


----------



## MissDiva (Oct 28, 2007)

you can try ardell too, its has great reviews on amazon and a friend of mine tried it and it did wonders on her.


----------



## chameleonmary (Dec 9, 2007)

Hun, I am still using the Talika gel and find it working very slowly... in the meanwhile keep your brows tinted if they are light, I find that when I tint I notice more hair!


----------



## bad_doll (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sugacole9* 

 
_thank you! the thread really helped. im trying the castor oil right now! ill let you know how it works ..._

 
Did it work for you?


----------



## Hilly (Dec 15, 2007)

I take biotin vitamins, rub castor oil on them at night, and leave them alone! I think they are slowly growing back


----------

